# Talking Dogs (FUNNY)



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Turn up your sound.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

That is too funny!!!


----------



## sweetliberty (Dec 25, 2007)

Hysterical !! My dogs woke up and watched it too !! Thanks for posting it, I needed a laugh.

Lilli


----------



## blackbirdzach (Jan 13, 2008)




----------

